# Strange shower leak - need help



## JSMHDM (Jan 1, 2007)

So this is what happens when an Electrician works on his shower pan !!! Looking for some help here or maybe a short cut. I installed a new shower with help from a real plumber a few years ago. Been having issues with leaks ever since. I have tried lots if tests and lots of redos on the mud pan. – Here are a few facts 
Orange rubber liner installed 24” up the wall on all sides – up over the bench and up the wall and then up over the curb and back to within 1” of the floor. Every time we take a shower the mortar outside the shower by the door gets wet – slowly wetter and wetter. Its coming from the back side not dripping on it. Took the tile off the face of the curb ( outside the shower ) put 2” of water in the shower – no leak – ran the shower with no one in it – no leak – take a shower and in 10 min or less the water is coming up over the curb on top of the membrane ? So we must be splashing water someplace and its coming up over the membrane? It has always been advised the shower drain was not allowing water between the membrane and the top of the tile floor to drain in to the drain – I have drilled holes and looked with a dental mirror to make sure the edges of the membrane are clamped properly and if any water was on top of the membrane it has a place to drain so I just don’t think that is the issue – I also do not see how water is going to go up hill before down again ( pushing it up and over the curb) I sealed the mortar in top of the curb and still it leaks – I will make sure the shower frame does not have screws going into the tile that could be dropping water on top of the curb next – I have already sealed the entire bottom of the shower door frame – so what am I missing ?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You can't post pictures till you have 15 posts---
You might want to go next door to DIY Chat-(link at bottom of this page)

Post pictures and your question there---a lot of us answer questions over there ,too.

Without pictures--I doubt if you can get good answers,--Mike---


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

JSMHDM said:


> so what am I missing ?


 
silicone all over everything that will seal it up :thumbsup:

get about 10 tubes.....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Photos probably wont help.:laughing:

What your dealing with is common. Rex, although funny, is actually right. Ten tubes might be a stretch but not by much. Unless you want to rip it all out odds are it will be one little hole you can't see. And the reason for the ten tubes........it's becuase you can't see it so you start going over every possible grout joint you can until you find it.

Given the fact you wont find it you will end up grouting with silicone.:laughing:

My advice: Find Angus and have him convince you to re-do it. Angus uses a really slick tile system. 

Mike


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Yikes--I think we scared him off-------:laughing:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a funny shower leak call some time back-----

Seems the VERY pregnant wife liked to take long soothing showers----

The water was bouncing off her belly and going through a badly sealed mixer cover plate!:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> The water was bouncing off her belly and going through a badly sealed mixer cover plate!:laughing:


And you figured that out by watching her take a shower? :whistling


----------



## JSMHDM (Jan 1, 2007)

I think you are all correct - Water just cant run up hill ? Right ? So what about this grout caulk - What I did not tell ya is I took the entire bottom edge where the tile and the floor meet inside and got all the grout out then replaced it with this grout caulk for showers. Got a good seal there now - So what you are saying is I need to do this all up the walls etc over the existing grout ? Or knock it out and replace it - ? Never mind thats crazy over the existing right ? BUT since its only on the one side where the door and curb is - then that area should be all I need to deal with aye? I got to get back to Electrical work its easy


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Try flooding the bench only with a hose. Perhaps it's just the bench that is leaking...

JW


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

JSMHDM said:


> So this is what happens when an Electrician works on his shower pan !!! Looking for some help here or maybe a short cut. I installed a new shower with help from a real plumber a few years ago. Been having issues with leaks ever since. I have tried lots if tests and lots of redos on the mud pan. – Here are a few facts
> Orange rubber liner installed 24” up the wall on all sides – up over the bench and up the wall and then up over the curb and back to within 1” of the floor. Every time we take a shower the mortar outside the shower by the door gets wet – slowly wetter and wetter. Its coming from the back side not dripping on it. Took the tile off the face of the curb ( outside the shower ) put 2” of water in the shower – no leak – ran the shower with no one in it – no leak – take a shower and in 10 min or less the water is coming up over the curb on top of the membrane ? So we must be splashing water someplace and its coming up over the membrane? It has always been advised the shower drain was not allowing water between the membrane and the top of the tile floor to drain in to the drain – I have drilled holes and looked with a dental mirror to make sure the edges of the membrane are clamped properly and if any water was on top of the membrane it has a place to drain so I just don’t think that is the issue – I also do not see how water is going to go up hill before down again ( pushing it up and over the curb) I sealed the mortar in top of the curb and still it leaks – I will make sure the shower frame does not have screws going into the tile that could be dropping water on top of the curb next – I have already sealed the entire bottom of the shower door frame – so what am I missing ?


#1 You're missing trying to find the leak by testing it differently then the conditions that cause the leak.

"ran the shower with no one in it, no leak"

You have to do things exactly the same way that results in the water showing up.

After you do that and exahust trying to find it...


Isolate and test... isolate and test.... invest in a 10 foot length of tubing, attach it to the shower arm after removing the head and start by putting the tube down inside the drain pipe(after removing the drain cover), run it for 15 minutes and see if the leak shows up, then pull it out of the drain pipe and run it so the water only it hitting around the drain area of the shower pan, 15 minutes... then plug the drain pipe, fill the pan 1/2 way up the curb... 15 min...... then all the way up.. 15min... drain it out, now start hosing down one area of the shower 12" higher then the pan floor, move it to the next area... 15min..., keep going till you've gone all the way around the shower...

get the idea?

Isolate, test...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Do what Mike Finley suggested. That is basically what I was going to say. Chasing leaks sucks, this is your own house?


----------



## JSMHDM (Jan 1, 2007)

yea its mine and I am on that track now - that is why I put that data in the post so people would start from where I am now - Been really trying to figure it out about a week changing the test each time to isolate the problem and rule out other areas. The hose idea is great and may be the quick soultion to finding the leak with fewer trial and errors 

The input from everyone has been helpful - I needed head in the trade to confirm my path and provide other ideas 

Thanks and I will post the answer when I sort it out


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but how was the pan material installed at the corners of the curb where it meets the wall. And is this a sliding door or swinging door and is it a basco door on the shower


----------



## Docwhitley (Nov 23, 2009)

*When testing the Door Side*

Limit the area you are testing at one time, that way you can be more specific with what part the leak is on.


----------

